# Getting 3 new goat babys tomorrow, and I have questions



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

So tomorrow I'm picking up my babies and im very excited/nervous. 1 baby will be 3 weeks Saturday and the twins will be 1 week old Saturday. So I'm new to the goat world, I've never owned any before and we will be bottle feeding these 3. The barn and pen isn't finished yet but will be this weekend so until then the boys will be in my laundry room (I have a big Laundry room) and was wondering how often I should let them go outside or do I need to let them out at all ?


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

I plan on putting potty pads down with a thick layer of grass hay on top inside a large octagon shaped baby gate/pen. This will only be for a few days, would this be ok ??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sure here's my baby set up. This boy was in the house for 2 weeks with pneumonia. Goats don't like to pee on hard surfaces so, if you put a few pads down and throw a couple old wadded up towels in there, they will usually go pee on the towels.


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok great thank you so much, I was worried about not letting them outside lol I think I'm a little over anxious. Just want to make sure I do everything right


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!! I would bring them outside when the temps are warmest...as long as its not too windy or raining of course...you don't want extreme temp changes for them so if its very cold out side and nice and toasty inside...might keep them in that day ...But I bet Florida you don't need to worry about too too cold : ) 

a few bottle feeding tips, Im sure you been told but just n case...
be sure to feed what babies need, even if they try to guilt you into feeding more...because they will lol...big eyes, sad cry...more more more..but more can hurt them.so get their weight, multiply by 16 to get weight in oz..then multiply that by 10% to see how much they need PER DAY...divide into 3-4 feedings..

If you do not have access to goats milk and are feeding replacer...be sure if contains NO SOY...and measure correctly...if you can...Whole cows milk is better....even from the grocery store.

watch for poops...everyone should be pooping plenty and peeing even more...:greengrin:

don't warm milk in microwave..always double broiler style..

IF baby stops feeding, stands hunched...or has runny poo or hasn't pooped...stop milk, give an enema to clean him out and bottle feed electros for 12-24 hours..

be sure to keep a digital thermometer handy ( 101.5-103.5 is normal range)
and most of all..HAVE FUN....babies can be such a joy.!!

best wishes


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you so much for those tips I welcome any and all advice! I've been researching for the past 3 months but I think it kinda overwhelmed me so it's so nice to talk to someone with experience (I feel like I have a million questions lol) I plan on doing the whole milk/butter milk/evaporated milk recipe for them. Because I've read some scary things about replacers .. But plain whole milk seems so much more simple is there any reason to add the evaporated and butter milk ? Or is that only for texture/flavor reasons ? I didn't know if one was more beneficial ?


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

And yes the weather here in fl is in the 70s/80s but is dropping to the 50s/60s this weekend (which is freezing for us lol) so I might have to keep them warm


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The cultured buttermilk adds good bacteria for their system and the evaporated milk adds fat. Some baby goats can't handle that much fat though and will scour. You can add the good bacteria by getting a container of Goats Prefer probiotic powder and putting one scoop in the evening bottle. I also put a tiny pinch of baking soda in the morning bottle to help keep them from getting acid stomach as cow milk is higher acid that goats milk.


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok great so just whole milk with probiotic powder (one scoop on evening bottle) and a tiny pinch of baking soda with morning bottle. 

I have read that when babies they can only go 6 hours at night with out feeding so I plan on an 11pm feeding and then a 5:30am .. But one of the 3 is 2 weeks older so I'm not sure how I should adjust the schedule.. Any thoughts ? Also should I purchase special bottles/nipple or are baby bottles/nipples fine ? I have tons of baby bottles and nipples on hand and have seen many others using them but didn't know if it mattered ?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

it's tommorrow :greengrin:...we need pictures :window:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice. 

Yes pics.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I have read that when babies they can only go 6 hours at night with out feeding so I plan on an 11pm feeding and then a 5:30am .. But one of the 3 is 2 weeks older so I'm not sure how I should adjust the schedule.. Any thoughts ? Also should I purchase special bottles/nipple or are baby bottles/nipples fine ? I have tons of baby bottles and nipples on hand and have seen many others using them but didn't know if it mattered ?


When babies are 2 weeks they can go a full 12 hours with out milk, so having them all on the same feeding time line is perfect. We buy either black lamb nipples or pritcher nipples from Tractor supply...Black lamb can slip over just baout any bottle...plastic or glass soda ect...Pritcher nipples are screw on ( red nipple, yellow cap) and only on soda and the hardy water bottles...
You can use human baby bottles if you choose.

I agree with Goathiker on the added cream. It makes a very rich milk and can cause problems in some babies...adding the probiotics and BS is abetter idea.


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok great thank y'all so much, I'm sure I'll have more questions as time passes but as for now, we stopped and got the Pritchard nipples and goats prefer probiotics.. And we have the babies  yay headed home as we speak, will post pics when we're all settled


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Pritchard nipples work best with Pepsi made bottles, they tend to leak on Coke bottles. When you cut the tip, cut the tiniest amount possible off the part that sticks up to make a hole, too much and the milk runs out really fast.


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok finally settled and calmed down going to make bottles now  our boys Jackson,turner and cash.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww, they're adorable!:drool:


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok guys I need advice, I've tried to bottle feed the babies and no one is sucking I didn't expect them to immediately catch on but they're not liking it at all and they keep turning they're heads and running away when the nipple is in there mouth.. They haven't ate in 3 hours when they taste the milk they smack they're lips and wag tails but when I get the nipple in the freak out and I can't tell if I'm hurting them or if they're just scared .. Idk. I've watched tons of YouTube videos and none are helping because in the videos all the goats are latching and mine won't ... What should I do ??


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wait a couple of hours and try again. They're probably not hungry enough. I found it also helps if you use one hand to cover the tops of their head and eyes, it kinda tricks them.


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

I should add, I put hay in they're pen for bedding and they nibbled on it (I didn't think they would) could that have anything to do with it ? They're just sleeping right now and calm as cucumbers... So maybe they're just tired from the transition and not hungry ?


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok, thank you I will try that.. I panicked for like 2 seconds lol I just wanted to make sure nothing is wrong lol


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

You are just going to have to force the nipple in their mouths and hold it there. They will catch on quick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice. maybe put molasses on the nipple to encourage them to nurse.
Slightly move the nipple in and out, but still leaving it in the mouth. 
Tickle their tail head area at the same time. It helps to have 2 people.


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the great advice. There 7am feeding wasn't great the runt is the only one comes to me and latches and drinks good, however there 11:30a feeding and the twins both ate 2oz and the 2 1/2 week old ate 3oz (after I switched from the Pritchard nipple to the controlled flow nipple.. So its progress  I will try the molasses next time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

when trying to teach bottles to babies..I warm the bottle up nice and warm...put honey or molasses on the nipple..lay baby on my lap, front legs out front, back legs tucked...hold babies chin with one and and dip my finger in a tiny bit of honey or molasses and stick in babies mouth...let him suckle it...do this a few times until he is eager for his next taste...then slip the nipple in and hold it in place...he will taste the sweet first then warm milk..pulse the bottle gently is needed..it might take a few rounds but he will get it!! 

they are adorable...best wishes!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are getting better at it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Just an update, the kids are doing great and the twins are eating good! Sucking down 3oz like champs lol the older boy isn't sucking great though he is sucking very slow and chewing/pulling on the nipple so I'm going to get a longer gray lamb nipple to try. But so far so good. I believe we've bonded


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...They're adorable! Congratulations on your new boys!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So cute and TINY!!!! What breed are they? Congrats!


----------



## avietze (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank y'all, were in love  and they're pygmies


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

:stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars:

Beautiful... If you need a kid napp.......ugh...sitter cough, cough:shades:



Good luck they are cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, glad they are doing well.


----------

